# problema con monitor AOC



## dj_hunter (Jul 18, 2006)

para empezar quisiera felicitarlos por el foro...pasaba por aqui y me acorde por que tengo un monitor botado y lo quiero reciclar...la duda es la siguiente...lo que le pasa a este monitor es que se ve la mitad de la imagen...y al mover la tarjeta este se arregla...he revisado todas las soldaduras y al parece estan bien...revise tb los conectores...bueno en general le hice una revision de contactos...mi duda es que esta fallando?...o si alguien tiene un diagnostico mas hacertado se lo agraderia desde ya...mil gracias...

pd: pero al aplicar movimiento a la tarjeta esta pasa de verse a la mitad a verse una linea en medio o arreglarse por unos instantes y luego vuelve a verse como antes.

(chi)


----------



## frankPS (Oct 19, 2006)

Tu problema debe ser un falso contacto en el IC de salida vertical, que es un IC que esta pegado a un disipador de calor, sueldale todas las patas y algunas soldaduras aledañas y veras como todo se soluciona.

Saludos 

FrankPC


----------



## simon serrano (Jun 21, 2009)

tengo un problema con un monitor aoc que cuando lo prendo en la pantalla hace ruido como chispaso despues de un tiempo se le quita que puede ser espero su respuesta.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

> tengo un problema con un monitor aoc que cuando lo prendo en la pantalla hace ruido como chispaso despues de un tiempo se le quita que puede ser espero su respuesta.



es facil: si te habras dado cuenta, el monitor es un dispositivo que SIEMPRE se mantiene encenido generando calor...

Solucion: Revisa las soldaduras cerca del Flyback, revisa las soldaduras cerca de la fuente de poder.

o la que encuentres dañada o quebradiza


----------



## simon serrano (Jul 1, 2009)

gracias por la sugerencia lo voy a revisar..


----------

